# Finally a bigger tap wrench



## Tom O (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been looking for a bigger tap wrench for a while now and found a used  #4, 3/8 - 1” or M9 - M27 it’s a good 20” long.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice! Where did you find it?  A usable tape wrench is on my to get or make list.  The one that came with my CT tap set is garbage.  The taps are ok, the wrench not so much.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 5, 2019)

It was in a pawnshop, I usually take a tour through them about once a month this one cost me $60 thats not bad unfortunatly I saw something for $100 I'm thinking about!
You know one of those things you see that may never get used but you think hmmm, I'll have to go take a better look.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 5, 2019)

Well I went back there to take a look it was something for acme thread possibly a gauge for sizing while turning them as it had both inner and outer threads it looked like 7/16 & 1/2” I didn’t get them but did get a new set of taps and dies from Canadian tire for $100. So it wasn’t a wasted trip. ( I hope )!


----------

